# You think you know, but you have no idea



## NiceGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

This is the online Journal of -B  

Ok Guys,
About a year and half ago I lost 66lbs. I weighed 280 and got down to 214. The only thing I wished I done was take before an after pictures. I went from a waste size 42 to 34. But now after all the holidays, I packed on some good weight again. I went from 214(in the summer) to 240. Now I get to take some before and after pics like I always wanted.....  

Anyways, my new goal is to get to 200lbs(it might be hard with my frame size)

Ok, so I know some of yall are going to say, "why would I be interested in you stupid journal", which I completely understand....So let me explain that I am using this as motivation more than anything else...
*
Stats:
Neck: 18in
left Bicep: 17.25in​left Forearm: 13.5in​right Bicep: 18in​right Forearm: 14in​Chest: 47in​Stomach around belly button: 43in​right Thigh: 25in​right Calf16.5in​left Thigh: 25in​left Calf16.25in​Weight:240lbs*
*------------------------------------------------------*​*Before Pics:*
View attachment 21880
View attachment 21881
View attachment 21882


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Incredible size my Friend, best wishes in your journey!!!


----------



## NiceGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

*Diet & Routine*

*Supplements:Swole V2, Whey protein, Hydroxycut(ephedra free), Fish oil pills*​
Breakfast: 1.5 cups of egg whites
:::Work Out:::
After Workout: 50gr whey protein shake
Lunch: Chicken Breast with 1 cup vegetables or salad with light dressing
25 gr whey protein shake
Dinner: Can of tuna or chicken breast with vegetables
After Dinner: 25 gr whey protein shake
Water intake: 1 gallon

*Day1:*​*Chest, Beceps, Abs*
Flat Bench: 2 sets of 15reps warmup; 3 sets of 6 reps
Incline Dumbell Press: 4 sets of 8 reps
Decline Bench: 4 sets of 8
Flat Dumbell Flyes: 4 sets of 15
Standing Barbell curls: 1s set of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 8 
Seated Bumbell curls: 4 sets of 8 
Hanging leg raises: 3 sets of 15
Decline crunches: 3 sets of 20

35 minutes of cardio

*Day2:*​*Shoulders, Traps, Triceps, Abs*
Seated Dumbell Press: 1 sets of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 8
Front Smith Press: 4 sets of 10
Lateral Dumbell Raises: 4 sets of 10
Front Dumbell Raises: 4 sets of 10
Dumbell Shrugs: 1 set of 15 warmup; 4 sets of 10
vbar push downs: 1 set of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 8
reverse grip bench press: 8set8set6set4set
rope pull downs: 3 sets of 8
Leg raises: 4 sets of 12
Kneeling crunches: 4 sets of 15

45 minutes of cardio

*Day3:*​*Rest*

*Day 4:*​*Back, Hamstrings*
Deadlifts: 2 sets of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 6
Machine raises: 2 sets of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 6
Bent over rows: 4 sets of 10
Seated rows 4 sets of 10
Hyperextentions: 3 sets of 20
Lying leg curls: 4 sets of 10
Standing alternating Leg Curls: 4 sets of 12 

*Day5:*​*Quads, Calves*
Squats: 2 sets of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 8
Full Hack Squats: 4 sets of 10
Alternating leg extentions: 4 sets of 10
Standing calf raises: 1 set of 15 warmup; 3 sets of 12
Seating calf raises: 4 sets of 10

35 minutes of cardio

*Day6:*​*Rest*
**Cardio if able to

*Day7:*​*Rest*
**Cardio if able to


----------



## NiceGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thanks man*



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible size my Friend, best wishes in your journey!!!



Thanks! I really appreciate it!

-B


----------

